
Git is exploding - davvid
http://qa.debian.org/popcon-graph.php?packages=subversion+git+mercurial+bazaar&show_installed=on&show_vote=on&want_legend=on&want_ticks=on&from_date&to_date&hlght_date&date_fmt=%25Y-%25m&beenhere=1
======
btn
"bazaar" should be "bzr".

It's important to note that this graph is generated with data collected from
people who have the popularity-content Debian package installed [1]. The
"vote" metric it provides is probably a more accurate method for comparing
which of the packages are in active use (it records accesses of the package's
binaries in the last 30 days).

[1]: <http://popcon.debian.org/>

------
mahmud
I actually heard this: "Linus Torvalds, the creator of Git". That's like
saying "George Lucas, director of American Graffiti".

~~~
weaksauce
To be fair it's more like George Lucas, director of Star Wars ep. 1 if we are
going chronologically.

~~~
philwelch
Let's be fair to Git. It's more like George Lucas, producer of Raiders of the
Lost Ark.

------
civilian
I took the suggestions and re-made the graph: bazaar -> bzr, git-core added,
and only votes used.

[http://qa.debian.org/popcon-
graph.php?packages=subversion+gi...](http://qa.debian.org/popcon-
graph.php?packages=subversion+git+git-
core+mercurial+bzr+&show_vote=on&want_legend=on&want_ticks=on&from_date=&to_date=&hlght_date=&date_fmt=%25Y-%25m&beenhere=1)

------
jessedhillon
Can someone offer an explanation as to the sudden explosion in git's
popularity in early 2010?

~~~
aaronsw
I think it's partly an artifact: due to a naming conflict, the git package in
Debian used to be named "git-core" and was renamed "git" around then.

~~~
Groxx
Looks like that might be the case, if you combine the graphs of git-core and
git, you get a roughly-exponential growth shape:

[http://qa.debian.org/popcon-graph.php?packages=git+git-
core&...](http://qa.debian.org/popcon-graph.php?packages=git+git-
core&show_vote=on&want_legend=on&want_ticks=on&from_date=&to_date=&hlght_date=&date_fmt=%25Y-%25m&beenhere=1)

~~~
mlinksva
[http://qa.debian.org/popcon-graph.php?packages=git++git-
core...](http://qa.debian.org/popcon-graph.php?packages=git++git-
core+mercurial+bzr+darcs+cvs+subversion+monotone&show_vote=on&want_legend=on&from_date=&to_date=&hlght_date=&date_fmt=%25Y-%25m&beenhere=1)

With CVS, darcs, monotone also interesting.

~~~
Groxx
I keep tacking RCS onto the ends of these, too :) It keeps surprising me -
Mercurial passed RCS ~ last June, and Bazaar passed it in roughly June of
_this_ year. It gets a _lot_ of usage still.

~~~
Estragon
I use it pretty often for casual alteration of configuration files.

~~~
mkopinsky
Why do you prefer it to git or hg for this use case?

------
duodecim
Another explanation could be that some packages started having Git as a
requirement or dependency. I seem to remember there used to be a package
related to the KDE desktop that required the SVN client. I'm not saying Git
isn't becoming increasingly popular, but strange jumps might be explained by
dependencies or renames, too.

~~~
sagarm
The "vote" metric measures actual use, not just installs.

See the bottom of this page: <http://popcon.debian.org/>

------
rizumu
Mercurial can be installed as a python package, but git is almost always
installed as a OS package.

------
dfc
I am looking forward to seeing a graph of gnome3/kde/awesome/xmonad a couple
of months after gnome3 hits testing.

~~~
lloeki
Throw in XFCE in that list for those missing Gnome 2 and can't stand Gnome 3
nor Unity.

~~~
dfc
That was kind of the point...

------
jentulman
I'd like to suggest that git growth, enhanced by the network effect of github,
might also be down to the the ease of entry into using version control
provided by the excellent freely available documentation and tutorials.

I'm a one man team, by no means a guru but a competent coder, and git was the
first version control system where I could make it past the documentation and
get to actually using it day to day. I knew I should be using something, git
was the something that made learning and implementing it very low cost.

------
nirai
Git's growing popularity is _not_ an artifact of some packaging decisions by
Debian. See Google insights for search:
[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=0-5&q=git%2Cs...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=0-5&q=git%2Csubversion%2Cmercurial%2Cbzr%2Cmonotone&cmpt=q)

------
CGamesPlay
As a ratio, subversion has more people who use it recently than git does.
Interesting, you would think that if people were using git, they would be
using it much more frequently than subversion (due to local commits).

~~~
sbarre
I wonder how many people use git primarily for "git clone <github url>" and
that's about it?

I have to admit we still use svn at work (although I've started using git at
home on personal stuff) but at the moment the most frequent task I use git for
is still simply cloning stuff from github.

~~~
bad_user
At work, before we switched to Git, I used the git-svn bridge. It feels kind
of hackish, svn-externals don't work and working with remote branches is
doable but you have to be careful when merging ... that being said, I did
extensive work with local/remote branches with git-svn and I never saw anybody
actually branching / merging in SVN.

I would never go back to SVN. And this is not a zealot-thing in which I'm
stating an opinion to protect an investment -- Git is so much better that it
isn't even funny.

~~~
sbarre
I agree I prefer git (and also agree that 99% of svn usage in our environment
doesn't involve any merging), I think it's just that svn is filling our need
for a remote backup/storage for the source code so we're sticking with that
for now.

That said we are a very small team and all in the same office so it hasn't
been an issue.

I suspect we will slowly start moving new projects over to git though.

------
charlieflowers
I wonder where TFS would be on this graph. Not that I think it competes well
on merit with these others, but it still has some market forces pushing in its
favor. It would be interesting to know how it compares.

~~~
dfc
TFS?

~~~
johkra
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team_Foundation_Server>

------
edwingustafson
indeed.com's Job Trends shows Subversion still king, Git growing, and
Mercurial holding its own.

Subversion, Git, Mercurial Job Trends
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=Subversion%2C+Git%2C+Mercu...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=Subversion%2C+Git%2C+Mercurial&l=)

------
peteforde
Where could I get ahold of the stats tables used to generate these graphs?

~~~
miztadux
All the links are on Debian popularity contest front page:
<http://popcon.debian.org/>

------
sunils34
i <3 gnuplot

------
teflonhook
I don't think this is an accurate representation of what is going on because
market share is not being taken from the others.

~~~
Palomides
pretty sure any developer is likely to have several of these installed; I know
I've needed to install them to pull stuff from various open source
repositories, regardless of the fact I use git for personal projects

~~~
derpapst
Indeed. E.g., I am using git for more projects than I use mercurial. To these
projects, however, I just submitted a limited number of change sets. Most
heavily I am using mercurial instead, which I also would choose for future
projects. Maybe it would more accurate to measure the number of submissions
per time interval.

------
based2
thanks lt, all and github

